# Capt (Ret'd) Sheridan Atkinson 1921 2019 The RCR



## 211RadOp (24 May 2019)

Captain Sheridan (Sherry) E. Atkinson – Died aged 97, surrounded by family, on May 22, in Chatham. Born 1921 in London, where he volunteered for the army the day after World War II was declared. He was the last surviving member of the Royal Canadian Regiment to have participated in the invasion of Sicily at Pachino on July 10, 1943, and was seriously wounded in combat near Nissoria. He then dedicated his life to helping other veterans through his work as District Director with Veterans Affairs Canada, and through a lifetime of active involvement with the Royal Canadian Legion as a member of the Ridgetown Branch. He was Past President of the Royal Canadian Regiment Association, a Trustee of the Royal Canadian Regiment Trust Fund, a former Member of the Board of Governors of the Canadian Corps of Commissionaires, and Past President of the Federal Institute of Management.
Predeceased by his beloved first wife, Louise (Bassett), his eldest daughter Mary Lou (Roger), and his baby brothers Ellison and Freddie. Survived by his cherished wife and partner of almost 49 years Susan (Coltart), his children Don (Marg), Sage (Anthony), Brenda, Valerie (Bob), Tina (Ed), Ted (Sue) and Patty (Ed), as well as siblings Shirley (Ed), Gerry, and Michael (Nancy). A grandfather of 16 and great-grandfather of 30, he loved ice cream, small children, dogs, and making new friends everywhere he went.
Visitation Friday May 24 from 2:00-4:00 pm and 7:00-9:00 pm (Legion service at 7:00) at McKinlay Funeral Home in Ridgetown. Funeral 11:00 am Saturday May 25 at St. Mary’s Church in Blenheim. On Sunday May 26 at Westview Funeral Chapel in London, visitation will be held at 2:00 and a Regimental service will be held at 3:00 pm. In lieu of flowers, donations in Sheridan’s memory to the Royal Canadian Regiment Museum for the RCR museum www.thercrmuseum.ca/Portals/0/PDF/InMemoriamFD-form.pdf or the Chatham-Kent Health Alliance Foundation (note Palliative Care Fund) www.classy.org/give/214048/#!/donation/checkout would be would be appreciated. For information and online condolences, please visit www.mckinlayfuneralhome.com
McKinlay Funeral Home, 76 Main Street East, Ridgetown, 519-674-3141

https://necrocanada.com/obituaries-2019/05/sheridanatkinson-1921-2019/


----------

